# New nano-vase project - input requested



## gbhil (Oct 28, 2005)

Lobelia with emersed growth out of the top of that would look lovely when in flower.


----------



## JulieJeffers (Apr 7, 2006)

gonna be real hard to clean.....
I would toss a beta in there. Some uwashed flourite and a carpet of Glasso. I have a similar set up and again it is very hard to clean...


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

JulieJeffers said:


> gonna be real hard to clean.....
> I would toss a beta in there. Some uwashed flourite and a carpet of Glasso. I have a similar set up and again it is very hard to clean...


Why unwashed?


----------



## JulieJeffers (Apr 7, 2006)

my personal experience with Glasso is that it grows really fast with unwashed substrate. I think it likes all the small particals and minerals. Also, I find it grows well near the side of the tank against the glass. Then it spreads into the middle.
I started a tank a while back and washed the flourite and it doesnt seem very happy.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

JulieJeffers said:


> gonna be real hard to clean.....
> I would toss a beta in there. Some uwashed flourite and a carpet of Glasso. I have a similar set up and again it is very hard to clean...


If it'll be "real hard to clean" why would you put a betTa in there? 

You could put in apple snails. 2 would fit perfect in there as each need 2.5 each.


----------



## JulieJeffers (Apr 7, 2006)

AnneRiceBowl said:


> If it'll be "real hard to clean" why would you put a betTa in there?
> 
> You could put in apple snails. 2 would fit perfect in there as each need 2.5 each.



Because Bettas are beautiful??? Thats why I would....


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Nice!*

I wouldn't go with emersed growth since the top is pretty small. For starters get some moss and or Nijas grass (sp) floating it will look great with a betta in there.

I have yet to take any pictures but I just started a 2.5 jar and used the following.
Dwarf Sag
Java Moss
Frogbit

1 male betta
several pond snails
No filter
no heater

1ml of excel a day when in the office.

10 hr photo period with a screwin CF at 6500K

Starting to get some spot algae on the glass but it won't be nearly as hard to clean as that pumpkin you have.

Love the idea! Keep us up to date. Should be fun.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I think it may be a little difficult to view anything through it. Julie I think you are talking about glosso. A peace lilly and a beta would be kinda cool


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> I think it may be a little difficult to view anything through it. Julie I think you are talking about glosso. A peace lilly and a beta would be kinda cool



You people just don't listen.


----------



## JulieJeffers (Apr 7, 2006)

not quite sure what you mean and why...


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

AnneRiceBowl said:


> You people just don't listen.


And why is that!!


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

Cuz our heads are stuck in a jar!!!


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

> If it'll be "real hard to clean" why would you put a betTa in there?


That's what she means, I think.

Here's the thing: people come up with all sorts of kooky novelty tank ideas all the time (remember goldfish in the heels of platform shoes? There's also someone else on another board who wants to turn an overpriced Pottery Barn glass vase-bottomed table lamp into a nano right now too)...

...I think people fly off in flights of fancy and tend to go a little amok when it comes to designing tanks because they do excite our sense of wonder and creativity. However, just because you _can _stick a fish in it doesn't always mean you _should_. Snails and even shrimp have very small biological 'footprints', but fish are much messier by comparison: they excrete far more waste than either of the former two. 

Would you want to be locked in a tiny circular room with your own poop? Would anybody besides R. Kelly? 

IMO it'd be a better idea to start w/ a planted tank, possibly a couple inverts as mentioned, and go from there. Personally I think some reddish plants would make that thing look amazing. One more little consideration too - when this thing is filled more than halfway with water, it'll be easier to tip or roll too. You should consider some kind of support or brace for the bottom.


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

Well, i see your point, but it really doesnt apply here. This isnt a platform shoe or a teacup, its a nice vase, 5+ gallons, and I think it will be a beautiful tank, however, I arrange it. I was/am simply looking for ideas. I have seen fish in MUCH worse. (this is the nano tank forum, isnt it?)


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

The fact that you've seen MUCH worse belies how many stupid "bright ideas" there are out there, that's all; 

the real point I was trying to make though is that you shouldn't let the cart lead the horse by being stuck on making it into something that it may not be good for just because of how cool it looks. 

Bowls in general have fallen out of favor because of the limited amount of surface for air exchange as compared to the overall volume. Only the hardiest of fish - like Bettas or Goldfish - are recommended for bowls in the first place. Your bowl (while really lovely and all) has an even _narrower _opening than a normal bowl. Now, you can oxygenate it too with some kind of airstone setup, but do you mind tubes running in and out of the thing? A Betta could likely survive in it without assistance, but then there's the whole cleaning/access thing to deal eith.

Your original post mentioned an emersed setup (plants partially submerged, partially sticking out). That sounds like the best use of this bowl to me, but that's just my opinion and everybody knows what opinions are compared to...


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

^^^ Very well explained.


And what did I mean by "You people just don't listen."? I'll tell ya: If you go back to my post on that, you'll see that I quoted someone to AGAIN suggesting to putting a betta in the bowl with a peace lily. This I explained on the original topic posted. Bettas CANNOT live in something that has the top plugged--they NEED air because they are a labrynith fish. If you talk to any person that has bettas or is a breeder, they will all tell you that the peace lily crap is inhumane. 

For those of you who may not know about the marketing line on the betta in a vase: they are sold as a perfect ecosystem because the peace lily supposedly makes food and oxygen for the betta, claims that you never have to feed the betta nor change its water. 

That's all crap.

Like I said, bettas need air to breathe. They are top dwellers and are most certainly NOT herbivores--they are insectivores (eat insects). The betta vases only hold about 1/2 gallon (before gravel and such are added), which needs to be changed every 3-4 days, usually sooner. 

I have also stated that some people have modified the betta vase with peace lily by leaving an opening between the peace lily and feeding the betta and giving it regular water changes. I also do not agree with doing so. 

As a betta lover and keeper, I HIGHLY recommend that you not keep a betta in this jar. There is more than enough gallonage, but not the proper oxygen exchange for such a large footprint. alphacat reinforces your idea of simply using it for emersed plants. Pond snails have also been recommended. I have recommended two apple snails. Apple snails come in several vivid colors. Now, I am also giving the idea of European ramshorns. The red ones would look nice.


----------



## negatived (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't think that anyone said that Chaz should put a lily in there and plug the top so that the betta can't breathe. 

http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_in_a_vase.htm

Someone posted this link in Chaz's previous thread. If you read the entire page, this betta breeder tells you how you can make the lily in a vase safe for your betta. Many betta experts keep their bettas in quart or 1/2 gallon jars. I would think that a 5 1/2 gallon jar, even with a 5" opening, would be fine for a single betta. Also, I'm not sure - Where does the gallonage to opening ratio and oxygen exchange rate even come into play if the betta has go to the surface to get air?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

AnneRiceBowl said:


> ^^^ Very well explained.
> 
> 
> And what did I mean by "You people just don't listen."? I'll tell ya: If you go back to my post on that, you'll see that I quoted someone to AGAIN suggesting to putting a betta in the bowl with a peace lily. This I explained on the original topic posted. Bettas CANNOT live in something that has the top plugged--they NEED air because they are a labrynith fish. If you talk to any person that has bettas or is a breeder, they will all tell you that the peace lily crap is inhumane.
> ...


Why didnt you just post this before instead of your previous post above. (You people dont listen) Thats fine, Ill be sure to call you out when you post something I disagree with


----------

